# Tank builders



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im looking for a 36Lx24Wx18H" tank.
Or 36x28x18"
Dont really care if its rimless or not,

But id like an option to add starfire (maybe).
Id consider plexi.

Anyone know any tank builders?
Maybe even a price quote.



EVEN BETTER- ANYONE that has a tank in these dimentions and want to sell it to me.!!!!!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

NAFB and Miracles...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

NAFB will give u a good price, Jhon is a great guy to deal with...


----------

